# so how come its more today



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I get a call , a leak pissing down from a pipe in the
un-finished basement ceiling..... water on the floor..

the old lady asks when I can make it out..... I ask her is it an emergency or not and can it wait till tomorrow cause it will cost her TWICE the price today...

and she gives me this dumb ass response...
oh.... so it cost more to come out today???:laughing::laughing::blink:

I say... so have you got a bucket under it>> yes..
then it probably can wait till tomorrow , 
dont you think??? >>> well yes I suppose it can....:blink:.

ok, I will call you in the am....... 
and you have a nice memorial day:yes:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

People that don't work lose track of the days....like weekends and holidays...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Got a call on my cell phone saturday. I put a message on there that I was unavailable for the weekend, & turned off my voice mail. This person kept calling atleast 10 times, & finally I picked up the phone. Old time customer who are both retired school teachers, turned on their outside hose bib, & it was dripping very bad, they said. They wanted me to come out right away. Mind you, it was raining too at the time, so no idea why they were even doing this, at this time. They didn't even care that it was a holiday weekend. They been retired so long, I think they forget, that working people need time off.

I had to walk them through the process of going back into the basement, & turning the supply valve off, (the one he just turned on), so the faucet would stop dripping outside. Think this was a 15min ordeal. I told them I would get there next week.Then they wanted an exact time when I would be able to get there, & so on. I had to listen to all of their scheduled appointments they had for next week, & blah, blah, blah. I simply told them, I will call first, to make sure you are home, & even come after hrs, one day next week if I have to. All this for a hose bib?

I still say 95% of the emergency calls, atleast the ones I seem to get, are not real emergencies. I mean even a water heater, if you can get them to turn off gas & water, if its a leaker, can wait till the next day. I had a guy call last labor day weekend, leave me a message, to get out there that weekend if at all possible, cuz his toilet was backed up, & he only has 1 more in the house.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

For some reason, Friday is beauty shop appointment day 'round here...and my older one's ALL seem to go walking in the mornings.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

So what do you guys generally charge for a holiday call? I usually charge an extra 50 as a base....more if i have to drag along a helper. What about overtime at night?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> So what do you guys generally charge for a holiday call? I usually charge an extra 50 as a base....more if i have to drag along a helper. What about overtime at night?


Double time..... Thats usually enough to scare them away

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There is at least a minimum extra charge.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Had a contractor once ask why i let the guys go home early on a holiday weekend. This after he told me he was going north for the holiday. I just shook my head and said see ya when you get back.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> So what do you guys generally charge for a holiday call? I usually charge an extra 50 as a base....more if i have to drag along a helper. What about overtime at night?


I thought you didn't have a license? Sure sounds like you're doing work anyways.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> I thought you didn't have a license? Sure sounds like you're doing work anyways.



I have a license...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Had 3 calls sat, 2calls sun and headed to a pinhole leak in 20 min, good paying weekend for minimal work


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This yelp thing is really working well, got 6 new customers in 2 weeks just off yelp itself


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I have a license...





PinkPlumber said:


> through all the ranks....watcher, helper, apprentice & school....now here for now until the master's test rears it's head. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I have an established sole proprietorship that is 4 years old now....I did that while completing the license.


Master's license or Journeymen?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Master's license or Journeymen?



Not sure where you've been, but am all about done being asked to justify myself here....Journeyman's.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Not sure where you've been, but am all about done being asked to justify myself here....Journeyman's.


Good for you pink... now kick him in the nutz :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Had 3 calls sat, 2calls sun and headed to a pinhole leak in 20 min, good paying weekend for minimal work



2 sat 2 sun and one, no way were getting a gas valve today.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Not sure where you've been, but am all about done being asked to justify myself here....Journeyman's.


You have been here for 8 days and have 200 posts, many of which I have been too busy to read.

The few of your post that I have read seem a little vague so I asked a simple question. In my area working on your own with "a helper" under a journeymen license would be considered illegal.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i got four calls today sewer back up time and half, two flush valve repairs and one leak under home only one i charged double they had the leak since friday night waited till monday to call i had to crawl though 10 inches of water from one side of the house to the other m. f all i was saying till i got out i was drenched not one part of my body was dry. so when i was done 600 dollars later why was it so expensive today is memorial day and i practicaly drowned under your house thats why


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> You have been here for 8 days and have 200 posts, many of which I have been too busy to read.
> 
> The few of your post that I have read seem a little vague so I asked a simple question. In my area working on your own with "a helper" under a journeymen license would be considered illegal.



In my area, working as journeyman with a helper is expected. We hang out a shingle and own companies too. All blessed by the state. Hope that doesn't ruin you day.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

revenge said:


> i got four calls today sewer back up time and half, two flush valve repairs and one leak under home only one i charged double they had the leak since friday night waited till monday to call i had to crawl though 10 inches of water from one side of the house to the other m. f all i was saying till i got out i was drenched not one part of my body was dry. so when i was done 600 dollars later why was it so expensive today is memorial day and i practicaly drowned under your house thats why



Not to mention the hepatitis risk....always get the shot, bro.!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

to be honest some plumbers become plumbers on their own i know i did shiot i didtnt start soldering till i had my j man as for blue prints no one could touch or see except foreman the masters i worked with were all d heads except one master from another state he came here got shiot pay due to not a liscened plumber cause texas would not see him as one i have learned more here than any where else even from the master who i used to work with that lives down the street by no means am i backing up any one what i am trying to say not all good plumbers have had good masters showing them i am proud to say i was self taught i had one plumber accuse me of not being a j man and pm him my creds i have done plumbing longer the some and not as much as other and i to pop up a few ok a lot of stupid questions due to you guys are willing to show my ambition pushed me to get my j mans med gas and backflow and not one master can take the cred. to say he showed me every thing. i went through an apprentice ship where you go to school and to work these guys were so pissed cause at the end of my four years i would be making almost what they made so all of them would say the same shiot i dont get paid to be your teacher shut your mouth dont ask question and carry my shiot i did that for 4 years there was ten of us and only 3 got their j mans 6 quit and found other professions and one is still a helper. just my two cents


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Not to mention the hepatitis risk....always get the shot, bro.!


 it was a water pipe not sewer if it was sewer i wouldnt have gone under their for shiot


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

revenge said:


> it was a water pipe not sewer if it was sewer i wouldnt have gone under their for shiot



Next time you go to the doc ask for a Hepatitis A shot....you will need that and a 6 month booster, then done. Protects from stuff you get from body waste and fluids.....well, MOST things. I had mine years ago....once I started going into houses and saw some of them.....got that shot.:yes:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> You have been here for 8 days and have 200 posts, many of which I have been too busy to read.
> 
> The few of your post that I have read seem a little vague so I asked a simple question. In my area working on your own with "a helper" under a journeymen license would be considered illegal.



Hell I been here years and just have a hair over 200 posts. Seems like some will post for shiz and giggles:whistling2: Kinda of hard to imagine someone has that much to share in such a short time


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> Hell I been here years and just have a hair over 200 posts. Seems like some will post for shiz and giggles:whistling2: Kinda of hard to imagine someone has that much to share in such a short time


Some people are readers and some people are writers ..... I guess you are more of a reader than a writer .... LOL

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Some people are readers and some people are writers ..... I guess you are more of a reader than a writer .... LOL
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


At my current pace. I will be at 500 in about 4 more years. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> At my current pace. I will be at 500 in about 4 more years. :laughing:


Just welcome every Tom , dick and Harry that posts an intro and you will be at a 1,000 in no time....

That's why I don't post in that section often... I don't need the post counts

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Not to mention the hepatitis risk....always get the shot, bro.!


Last week I was connecting a floor drain to an existing trap under a building, apparently someone pissed in the trap, it spilled out and ran down my arm and down my side, YUCK! Thank god it did not go in my eyes or mouth.

That only cost them Three hours!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Hell I been here years and just have a hair over 200 posts. Seems like some will post for shiz and giggles:whistling2: Kinda of hard to imagine someone has that much to share in such a short time



You will one day come to grips with it....just one of life's traumas. :no:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Hell I been here years and just have a hair over 200 posts. Seems like some will post for shiz and giggles:whistling2: Kinda of hard to imagine someone has that much to share in such a short time


She racked up most of those fending off the Growling Cat











It took quite a few posts, but I think she finally got him where she wanted him:











This post was for giggles, I'll be working on one for shiz.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

classic picture. Good find


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> Hell I been here years and just have a hair over 200 posts. Seems like some will post for shiz and giggles:whistling2: Kinda of hard to imagine someone has that much to share in such a short time


U know women, they love to talk!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Next time you go to the doc ask for a Hepatitis A shot....you will need that and a 6 month booster, then done. Protects from stuff you get from body waste and fluids.....well, MOST things. I had mine years ago....once I started going into houses and saw some of them.....got that shot.:yes:



You can get B also.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I might look into those shots, sounds like a good idea to get em'

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> You can get B also.


Hep B is the one we need the most. I think I had way to many vaccinations when I went overseas. I've even had the Anthrax. Bio attack and I'm good to go.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Hep B is the one we need the most. I think I had way to many vaccinations when I went overseas. I've even had the Anthrax. Bio attack and I'm good to go.


Hep A is past through sewage and fecal matter.

Best to get both A & B


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Hep A is past through sewage and fecal matter.
> 
> Best to get both A & B



Good to know cuz I only got the shot for A....and a tetanus of course...will axe next time I go back...:thumbsup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> U know women, they love to talk!



True....but in the category of biotch slap fests, you guys have the girls beat anyday....:whistling2:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> True....but in the category of biotch slap fests, you guys have the girls beat anyday....:whistling2:


You must be talking about pissing matches


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> You must be talking about pissing matches



No....no....have seen a few skirt-flippin' hissy fits in here already....:blink:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

*self edited due to my recent attempts at humor all falling flat* :whistling2:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> People that don't work lose track of the days....like weekends and holidays...


And so do people who do work, especially when yer running 7 days a week for weeks on end. Oh how quickly those days run together when yer out making a dollar.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I get a call , a leak pissing down from a pipe in the
> un-finished basement ceiling..... water on the floor..
> 
> the old lady asks when I can make it out..... I ask her is it an emergency or not and can it wait till tomorrow cause it will cost her TWICE the price today...
> ...


 Had the same question on victoria day which is the week before memorial day. The other plumber bailed so Pilot light arrived! Many code violations to be found too had too smile when I left another satisfied customer. No hwt when I arrived and a leak in the recirc! Done!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

mccmech said:


> And so do people who do work, especially when yer running 7 days a week for weeks on end. Oh how quickly those days run together when yer out making a dollar.



I did that back in the day....too old. I want to enjoy life some before I completely trash my body and see it from the nursing home window.


----------

